# Two BIG suggestions



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

1. Let us, please, oh, let us, turn OFF the display of the time -- in Now Playing, TivoCentral, and elsewhere. We don't need to be nor want to be reminded of what time it is when we're watching via TiVo!

2. Give us the option to HIDE the Discovery Window! We'd much rather see a long list of folders and recorded shows than to see mini-photos of shows strung a Ross the top taking up valuable space -- we don't need to see promos, and to avoid that, we certainly don't need to discover shows we've already recorded!

Options to hide is all we're asking for!

3. For good measure, a third suggestion. Let us go back to the yellow text (or whatever soft shade it was) under the previous TiVo OS. The new GLARING white text used for TiVo Central and Now Playing, and our list of shows, is visually distracting, even irritating!

I should add that we were literally on the verge of buying another TiVo, but this change stopped us! It reminded us of the other visually distracting elements of the interface that need fixing!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I've been complaining about that 'Discovery Window' part ever since it started. Fine, if one wants to have that there but why can't I make it go away on MY machines. When it first started I went in and unchecked all the choices, figuring it would make it go away. Nope. So I just checked 'my shows' so I wouldn't see all the ridiculous 'suggestions' (which, BTW, still doesn't always work - often the suggestions are there anyway) and only have stuff from my shows on there.

I like the white but I've had it for a year and half now and am used to it. I don't even remember what the yellow looked like. But choices are always good and it would be nice, when you pay all the money for the hardware and the service that you could have more individual choices.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope you're speaking for yourself... I like the time display. But I agree with the images across the top of the screen... wasted space. As far as the white type, doesn't bother me at all. I find it very readable, even as I'm having problems reading other things with my 60 year old eyes.


----------



## TiVoEvan74 (Sep 11, 2004)

Appreciate your replies-- and glad to see similar reactions to the Discovery Window!

"I hope you're speaking for yourself..."

LOL! I assume we all are! 

Not trying to claim universality-- just the need for an option to turn certain things off!

In the first many years of TiVo, the time was NEVER shown at all. So, all I'm asking for is a setting, an option, to hide it! Just as it used to be-- and just as each of us in this thread would like an option to hide the Discovery Window. (Others like that string of images--so be it. I get that, but for the many of us who don't...)

Likewise with the glaring white text. That just changed for us on our Roamio with the new OS that our box received. It's very hard *for us* to read... again, an option to change it back to what it was before is all that is needed!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

More options are nice but I like what TiVo has done!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The clock? The clock?

BTW, I prefer the white text. Maybe it renders better on a Bolt but it looks damned good on my Minis as well.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree, the discovery bar is annoying. I pay for a service to NOT be advertised to. Clearly advertisers are paying for these spots on the screen, and it's annoying as hell. You'd think they'd at least try to get to know me to be smart with their advertising. No, I don't want to see Canadian Football, so stop suggesting it, idiots.

The other thing is since the new SW update, there are more ads than ever during pauses. That's SO horrible. I PAY for a service to not have to see advertisements. If TiVo's hurting, figure out another way, or raise prices, or whatever.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

A good UI experience would include customization choices. Don't hold your breath here. TiVo seems to consider most people too stupid to give such options.


----------



## bella92108 (Apr 6, 2011)

dswallow said:


> A good UI experience would include customization choices. Don't hold your breath here. TiVo seems to consider most people too stupid to give such options.


Yeah... I'd say they're going with an Apple-like mentality as of late, but I think that'd be a wrong comparison. Apple is hiring and doing tons of R&D... often in the wrong areas, but TiVo seems to just be laying off employees and letting products go stale. An iOS app that hasn't been updated in SIX MONTHS. A UI update that looks like someone turned on the "visually impaired" option ... and no new product features now in 2+ years. Definitely something not going right at TiVo.

TiVo used to call me into their office every year to preview their new OS releases in their little one-way mirror room with a living room setup (they gave me $100 each time but was more fun being a part of their testing process). That stopped about 2 years ago when their innovations seemed to come to a grinding halt. I wonder if they even do TiVo user groups anymore. My guess is no given what we've seen come out with the latest SW update, and the lack of an iOS app update in 6 months (unheard of in the app dev community.). I did notice last time I was there, the parking lot was empty in the middle of a work day, and there weren't hardly any employees in the building. I think they have gone through a lot of layoffs, and sadly I think their R&D budget has been eliminated.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

dswallow said:


> TiVo seems to consider most people too stupid to give such options.


They may be right. This community cares more than most!


----------



## Sparky1234 (May 8, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> They may be right. This community cares more than most!


TiVo users are 50 percent smarter. -Smile


----------

